# Art Project



## Abi (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi there! Just wondered if anyone would be willing to share their experiences on place so that I may draw from their descriptions?! This can include places that you’ve been to or places that you’re going to go to. Maybe the best holiday that you’ve had or the place where you grew up. I would be happy to share my drawings with you, trying to finish graduating in social practice art!


----------

